# Vietnam Vets Protest Jane Fonda's Broadway Show



## ToughOmbre (Feb 23, 2009)

*I'll never forgive this bitch for what she did either!* 

Sunday Feb. 22, 2009 

It's been decades, but Jane Fonda still can't shake her *"Hanoi Jane"* image from the Vietnam War.

About a dozen Vietnam veterans and other protesters on Saturday picketed the theater where the 71-year-old actress is starring in the Broadway play "33 Variations," telling passers-by that she had once visited their communist enemy in Hanoi.

"Jane Fonda is a traitor," said Dan Maloney of the Gathering of Eagles, which bills itself as a national, nonpartisan veterans group. *"She got on Hanoi radio and called every U.S. serviceman a war criminal."*

*Fonda was tagged with the sobriquet "Hanoi Jane" after visiting the North Vietnamese capital in 1972, where she made radio broadcasts critical of U.S. policy and sat on an anti-aircraft gun laughing and clapping*, as she describes in her autobiography, "My Life So Far."

Though she still defends her anti-war activism, Fonda has acknowledged that the incident was "a betrayal" of American forces.

"That two-minute lapse of sanity will haunt me until the day I die," she wrote.  

Fonda currently plays a musicologist in the Moises Kaufman play about reconciliation, set against the woman's obsession with Beethoven's 33 variations on a waltz. It marks her return to Broadway after 46 years.

TO


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't think I'd bother seeing it. I don't mind Broadway productions, I just do mind Jane Fonda.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 23, 2009)

Maybe it will end with a scene depicting that guy who spat in her face several years ago.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 23, 2009)

didn't hear that one!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 23, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> didn't hear that one!!!




KANSAS CITY, Mo., April 20, 2005 | by Jaime Holguin

(AP) A man accused of spitting tobacco juice into the face of Jane Fonda after waiting in line to have her sign her new book said he's a Vietnam veteran who considers the actress a traitor. 

Michael A. Smith, 54, of Kansas City, was arrested on a municipal charge of disorderly conduct after off-duty officers caught him just outside Unity Temple, where Fonda was signing books. 

Fonda has been on tour and doing interviews to promote her just-published memoir, "My Life So Far." The thrice-married, two-time Academy Award winner covers a wide array of topics, including her 1972 visit to Hanoi to protest the Vietnam War, during which she was photographed on a North Vietnamese anti-aircraft gun. She has apologized for that photo, but not for opposing the war. 

Capt. Rich Lockhart of the Kansas City Police Department said that although Fonda did not want to press charges against Smith. 

Lockhart said Smith was released on bond late Tuesday night and is due to appear in municipal court on May 27. There was no answer Wednesday at the number listed for the address police provided for Smith

Fonda drew a crowd of about 900 for her appearance, said Vivian Jennings, whose Rainy Day Books of suburban Fairway, Kan., sponsored the event at Unity Temple in Kansas City. Fonda, 67, spoke for about 15 minutes, answered questions for another 15, then began signing copies of her book. 

Jennings said Fonda received a standing ovation when she came out and when she finished speaking. Alan Tilson, one of those who had his book signed but left before the incident, said the crowd was very "warm and supportive" to Fonda and he was surprised to learn what had happened. 

Jennings said the actress never got up from her seat and continued autographing books after the tobacco juice was wiped off. 

"The important thing is that she was so calm and so gracious about it," Jennings said of Fonda. "She was wonderful." 

Jennings said that the man had a book to which the name "Jody" had been affixed as he approached to have it autographed. She said that when Fonda got the book, she looked up and said, "You're not Jody." 

"At that moment, he turned his head quickly and spit a trail of tobacco juice," Jennings said. "He immediately jumped off the stage and started running down the aisle." 

Fonda, who flew to Minneapolis Wednesday for another appearance on the book tour she began April 5, issued a statement through Jynne Martin of Random House, which published her book. 

"In spite of the incident, my experience in Kansas City was wonderful and I thank all the warm and supportive people, including so many veterans, who came to welcome me last night," Fonda said.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 23, 2009)

ToughOmbre said:


> *"That two-minute lapse of sanity will haunt me until the day I die,"
> 
> TO*


*

I have the same problem! She turned two back in December.*


----------



## drgondog (Feb 23, 2009)

I once posted some pics of the American Fighter Aces reunion in Tucson - which had several LW aces including Rall, Galland, Krupinski etc. 

There was another one of me talking to General John Flynn (Ret) the Sr POW (the a Col instead of four stars) along w/Stockdale at Hanoi Hilton.

I won't go into the full background but I did ask him why Jane Fonda was still alive and I'll never forget his answer. 

"When you have been in a hellhole like the Hilton, there is nothing on this earth worth trading for your freedom. She isn't worth a fleeting thought much less surrendering your freedom to whack her."

I guess that sums it up for me also.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 23, 2009)

I can't stand the bitch. I would never spend my money on any of her bullshit movies or books.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## drgondog (Feb 23, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I can't stand the bitch. I would never spend my money on any of her bullshit movies or books.



Totally Agree. Haven't and won't. Same with our recent academy award crews of so many years.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 23, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I can't stand the bitch. I would never spend my money on any of her bullshit movies or books.



Me either. What she did was despicable.


----------



## Bill G. (Feb 23, 2009)

She will never understand the evil she did to our POWs in Vietnam. And those who look up to her will never understand either. And that is sad!

The POWs have her pegged too. She ain't even worth the tobacco spit bath! 

Now I wonder how her socialist views would collide with all of her works being declared Public Domain so she never got another dime of royalty?? This would be a more fitting punishment!

Bill G.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 23, 2009)

Bill G. said:


> Now I wonder how her socialist views would collide with all of her works being declared Public Domain so she never got another dime of royalty?? This would be a more fitting punishment!
> 
> Bill G.



There ya go!!!

Yep - loosing my freedom isn't worth wacking the stupid bitch, but a week in jail for pissing on her during a book signing might be tempting, but then again why waste a few ounces of good urine on that b!tch!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 23, 2009)

She is a useless piece of sh*t, except maybe for target practice.

TO


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 23, 2009)

Although I disagree with her Hanoi crap but for those of you too young to recall the actual events it was a very very different time , the riots in almost every major city in the world , Kent State , My Lai, draft dodgers , fragging was even a popular sport in Viet Nam , the even if you listen to the music from that era much of the classic rock from that period was protest music. It was a very very different time .

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 23, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> Although I disagree with her Hanoi crap but for those of you too young to recall the actual events it was a very very different time , the riots in almost every major city in the world , Kent State , My Lai, draft dodgers , fragging was even a popular sport in Viet Nam , the even if you listen to the music from that era much of the classic rock from that period was protest music. It was a very very different time .



What's your point pb? Just to be clear, you're not trying to justify anything that piece of sh*t did during the Viet Nam War, are you?

Constitutionally protected dissent it one thing, it is very different from treason. And treason is what she should have been charged with and convicted of.

TO


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 23, 2009)

ToughOmbre said:


> What's your point pb? Just to be clear, you're not trying to justify anything that piece of sh*t did during the Viet Nam War, are you?
> 
> Constitutionally protected dissent it one thing, it is very different from treason. And treason is what she should have been charged with and convicted of.
> 
> TO


Her Hanoi stunt was well over the top but her protesting the war was doing something a large majority of people of her age group were doing all over the world .


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 23, 2009)

The only movie Ive seen with that cu*t in it was Barbarella.... 

Interesting info Bill M... One hellova quote as well.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 23, 2009)

Neil, what she did wasnt protesting and u know it...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 23, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> Her Hanoi stunt was well over the top but her protesting the war was doing something a large majority of people of her age group were doing all over the world .



pb, we're not talking about "protesting the war". As you stated, many people protested the war. I got no problem with that.

*She is a F*CKING TRAITOR! What she did was/is TREASON!*

TO


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 23, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> Her Hanoi stunt was well over the top but her protesting the war was doing something a large majority of people of her age group were doing all over the world .


The majority of people in her age group protesting weren't doing this...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 23, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Neil, what she did wasnt protesting and u know it...


It was well over the top no doubt about but then she was no worse then the 100,000 draft dodgers who IMHO are a far bigger traitor then Jane . She had quite the mean little body didn't she


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm no fan of Jane Fonda, and for good reason. What she did was ing.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 23, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> It was well over the top no doubt about but then she was no worse then the 100,000 draft dodgers who IMHO are a far bigger traitor then Jane.



You mean the guys that joined the Air Force, Navy, Coast Guard, National Guard, Army Reserve?

Not even close pb. Again, with all due respect, you are clueless.

TO


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 23, 2009)

ToughOmbre said:


> You mean the guys that joined the Air Force, Navy, Coast Guard, National Guard, Army Reserve?
> 
> Not even close pb. Again, with all due respect, you are clueless.
> 
> TO


I might be clueless but 100000 draft dodgers are people who avoided the draft by going under ground or leaving the country


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 23, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> I might be clueless but 100000 draft dodgers are people who avoided the draft by going under ground or leaving the country



And they are "far bigger traitors then Jane"???????? 

At least they kept their mouths shut and did not make false claims or lend themselves to propaganda about NVA treatment of our POWs.

TO


----------



## renrich (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't believe a majority of people her age or any age were out protesting the war. There obviously were protests, especially in the large cities but I was in Texas, in Dallas, and saw few protests. Course we in Texas tend to be a little more patriotic than some. I put her in the same category as those people who sponsored the ad about "General Batreous' when the General was here testifying before Congress. The extreme left in this country is beneath contempt.


----------



## drgondog (Feb 23, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> Although I disagree with her Hanoi crap but for those of you too young to recall the actual events it was a very very different time , the riots in almost every major city in the world , Kent State , My Lai, draft dodgers , fragging was even a popular sport in Viet Nam , the even if you listen to the music from that era much of the classic rock from that period was protest music. It was a very very different time .



Pb - with all due respect it wasn't 'different enough' to take personal trips to the land of your enemy, have publicity shots made in black pajamas while manning a 57mm AAA battery at her own country's aircraft, strolling down to the Hilton and berate the POWs.

It is eerily the same recently from one perspective as the Democrat mantras from Kerry, Durbin and Murtha recently regarding US soldiers in Iraq are back to the same ol ' We is murderers and Killahs'.


----------



## Amsel (Feb 23, 2009)

I wonder if self-loathing is particular to this day and age.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 23, 2009)

ToughOmbre said:


> And they are "far bigger traitors then Jane"????????
> 
> At least they kept their mouths shut and did not make false claims or lend themselves to propaganda about NVA treatment of our POWs.
> 
> TO


Jane was terribly wrong but so were many many others at that point in history and if you care to be selective in your memories far be it for me to remind you


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 23, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> Yep they deserted their country in time of "war"



I was right the first time. 

You are a clueless liberal pb.

No offense.

TO


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 23, 2009)

ToughOmbre said:


> I was right the first time.
> 
> You are a clueless liberal pb.
> 
> ...


No offence coming from an inward looking person it can only be contrived as a compliment


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 23, 2009)

Running away/draft-dodging is cowardice. Its contemptible. Everybody agrees with that. However....Jane Fonda deserted to the enemy. She went over to their capital. She partied with them, she took PR photos with them, she made statements condemning the US POW's (and therefore, by extension, the USofA itself). This can be viewed as nothing less than treachery, she should be considered a traitor. 

Protestors are allowed to protest under the Bill of Rights. Free speech and all that. But the thousands of her contemporaries you are comparing her to protested HERE IN THE UNITED STATES. They did not desert to the enemy. Once again, contemptible, but protected under US law. Once she left the US, she should no longer be protected under that law.

Draft-dodgers are a whole 'nother topic of conversation. Bringing them into this one does not help hide her crimes against basic humanity and the POW's in particular...it really only makes them stand out even more.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 23, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> No offence coming from an inward looking person it can only be contrived as a compliment



Sorry, not a compliment pb, as far as I'm concerned.

"inward looking"?

TO


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 23, 2009)

ToughOmbre said:


> Sorry, not a compliment pb, as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> "inward looking"?
> 
> TO


Sheeplike better then


----------



## Amsel (Feb 23, 2009)

It doesn't matter a bit if you like the war or not, it is a war. If she was older and went and partied at the Reichstag and yelled at American POW's in the camps in Germany she would have been assasinated or executed. Those men and women who served in Vietnam were fellow countrymen just the same as twenty years earlier in WWII. The sad thing is that the anti-war demonstrators were heavily inflitrated by the KGB and even the KGB were shocked on how easy it was to brainwash the kids. These type of demonstrations played right into the hand of those behind the Iron Curtain and they were delighted that their plans were so fruitful.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 23, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> Sheeplike better then



You're not clueless pb.....

You're lost!

TO


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 23, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> It was well over the top no doubt about but then she was no worse then the 100,000 draft dodgers who IMHO are a far bigger traitor then Jane.


True - and some were dealt with, some esaped justice and were later pardoned and some may be living down the street from you -  Point is she exemplifies the example of a public figure inserting their ignorant and unwanted opinions into politics. Had she just shut up and just continued to shake her little ass in B movies, she probably would of made out a lot better.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 23, 2009)

TO
What part 
1 strayed over the line 
2 Jane was terribly wrong
3 went over the top 
don't you understand because in no place did I commend her stand so maybe a course in remedial reading might be in order
I just stated it was a* very different time *for those of us that were not there inferring the younger ones here


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 23, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> TO
> What part
> 1 strayed over the line
> 2 Jane was terribly wrong
> ...



First of all pb, I did not mean anything personal in my posts. "clueless" and "lost" refer to your opinions, not to you.

But the Viet Nam War and Jane Fonda are very sensitive issues to me and I felt the tone of your posts was to in some way defend her, and take issue with the way I described her (bitch, piece of sh*t, etc).

I lost a number of friends there and I was on active duty while she was sitting on that NVA AAA battery. 

We are on the opposite sides of the political spectrum, I realize that, but I hope that I live to see that bitch die, for I will be the first to dance on her grave.

TO


----------



## Amsel (Feb 23, 2009)

"Liberalism is not a political choice. It is an incurable mental illness that has done to America in 2 decades what our enemies could not do in 2 centuries"


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 23, 2009)

ToughOmbre said:


> First of all pb, I did not mean anything personal in my posts. "clueless" and "lost" refer to your opinions, not to you.
> 
> But the Viet Nam War and Jane Fonda are very sensitive issues to me and I felt the tone of your posts was to in some way defend her, and take issue with the way I described her (bitch, piece of sh*t, etc).
> 
> ...


Remember we had over 50000 thrill seekers from up here that went to Viet Nam for excitement including 2 guys I knew that never returned


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 23, 2009)

Amsel said:


> "Liberalism is not a political choice. It is an incurable mental illness that has done to America in 2 decades what our enemies could not do in 2 centuries"


and heres one on Texas
“All new states are invested, more or less, by a class of noisy, second-rate men who are always in favor of rash and extreme measures, but Texas was absolutely overrun by such men.” 
Sam Houston


----------



## Amsel (Feb 23, 2009)

I love those old Texas quotes. Heres another; If I could choose between hell and Texas, I'd choose hell.

Seriously, could tame men settle the frontier? Usually only second rate, rash men could.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 23, 2009)

ToughOmbre said:


> for I will be the first to dance on her grave.
> 
> TO



Wear your boots because I'll be sh!tting on it first!


----------



## Tony Hill (Feb 23, 2009)

Some interesting info courtesy of Barrett Tillman, a sometime visitor here (posted Aerodrome Forum several years ago.... Barrett, Killratio NEVER forgets! )

"In 1972, after four years of "negotiations" the Nixon-Kissinger regime responded to the NVN spring offensive in the south with massive airpower. In April of that year Alamo Flight of the 366th FW had a dustup with some MiG-21s (each side lost a bird) and Alamo Lead was egressing single engine. Frank Olynyk probably knows all the players; it's known as Event 62 in the Red Baron reports. Anyway, Alamo 4 looked down, saw a white twin-engine bird with red stars and wondered if he should shoot it. Being a good wingie, he stuck with Dash One and escorted him clear of the combat area. The AF spooks had real-time intel: contents, one-each Fonda, Jane. It was on that trip that she cavorted with the NVA AA crew (I believe it was a 57mm gun), sat in the gunner's seat wearing a helmet and said "I'd like to get one of those baby killers in my sights."
There's been a widely circulated report on the net that she turned over covert messages from US POWs to the Vietnamese, who allegedly tortured the men and killed one. Not as widely distributed is a report denying the story, including disclaimers from some of the individuals named. The NVN didn't need an excuse to torture or kill prisoners.
However, POWs of my acquaintance have two fantasies: 10 minutes locked in a room with Robert Strange McNamara, and 5 minutes with Jane." .............


Back to ME . I refuse to watch anything with her in it. I hate traitors. What she did was more than express a belief, she committed traitorous acts by definition, the fact that a "legal" charge of same can not be supported in an undeclared war is unfortunate in the extreme. Supporting an enemy of your country, people who are killing your countrymen deserves contempt. 

I wonder what was her opinion of the NVA and VC "heros" who 're-educated' and murdered thousands of their own 'babies' to show them the 'light'? 
She has never said anything about that, to my knowledge. 


Recently an ex-VC made the comment to me that when he fought in Cambodia in 1979 it was terrible, you never knew who was your enemy and who was a villager..and those people were flat out "killing their own". 

Sounds vaguely familiar....

Right and wrong are very flexible concepts. Loyalty to the country that gave you birth is not..IMHO.





Regards to all.
Darryl


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm a step away from closing this thread. Anybody else that addresses Pb with "no offence meant" or "with all due respect" is pissing in the wind. Say what you mean, boys. One might respect the right to a position, but puh-leese if you don't agree with it have the cajones to say so.


----------



## Bill G. (Feb 23, 2009)

I willingly and freely enlisted in the US Active Air Force in November, 1971. We were at war in Vietnam. What she did was more than an insult to those of us in uniform, it was a slap in the face.

To put it in legal terms, it was aiding and abetting the enemy. 

And very hurtful and harmful to our POWs.

Bill G.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 24, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Say what you mean, boys. One might respect the right to a position, but puh-leese if you don't agree with it have the cajones to say so.



I think I've done that, but just so there's no misunderstanding.....

Jane Fonda was, is and always will be, a piece of sh*t! If I ever have the misfortune of meeting up with her, it will take all of my inner self-restraint to prevent me from punching her in the face. 

And I will never have respect for any individual that tries to justify, in any way or degree, what that piece of garbage did to her country during the Viet Nam War!

And that's my last word on it.

TO


----------



## drgondog (Feb 24, 2009)

The gift that keeps on giving..


----------



## Clay_Allison (Feb 24, 2009)

She can burn in hell, with all of the current Terrorist Groupies who are doing the same thing.


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Jan 23, 2018)

FLYBOYJ said:


> The majority of people in her age group protesting weren't doing this...


I think you have it right, Flyboy. If she had kept her protests Stateside, she might have been just another piss-headed anti-war bitch, but going to Hanoi and posing with the enemy (who were shooting down our pilots with SAMs) take goes past protesting and into the realm of treason. I saw a biker out in SD years ago- a Vietnam Vet (101st A/B)-- and the wording went like this: Vietnam Vets will forgive Hanoi Jane Fonda when Israel makes Hitler their Prime Minister-- I can only wonder, if she could go back in time, would she do the same thing again? Somehow, I think she would have. Something about Hollywood and celebrity status I think...


----------

